# Is BBBEE an issue for a white immigrant?



## canberk (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello all. 

I have an intention to move to South Africa as a mechanical engineer but I have heard a policy called BBBEE(Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment). How does it work exactly? As far as I understood if three people(let`s say a black South African, a white South African and a white immigrant) apply for a job, the employer must give the job firstly the black South African, secondly the white South African and then the immigrant one. Is that right? Even if I get the residency, looks like it`s almost impossible to find a job as a white immigrant. Isn`t it?

Thank you.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

canberk said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have an intention to move to South Africa as a mechanical engineer but I have heard a policy called BBBEE(Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment). How does it work exactly? As far as I understood if three people(let`s say a black South African, a white South African and a white immigrant) apply for a job, the employer must give the job firstly the black South African, secondly the white South African and then the immigrant one. Is that right? Even if I get the residency, looks like it`s almost impossible to find a job as a white immigrant. Isn`t it?
> 
> Thank you.


For BEE purposes, foreigners (black or white) rank very low. That said, I have never not gotten hired because of BEE status. This mainly applies if you plan on working for government or a company that primarily works with government contracts


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

canberk said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have an intention to move to South Africa as a mechanical engineer but I have heard a policy called BBBEE(Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment). How does it work exactly? ... Isn`t it?
> 
> Thank you.


From what I heard from our HR, according to BBBEE and gender equaility, other things equal, the order of priority for hiring is:

Black female > Black male > Colored female > Colored male > White female > White male.

All foreigners will be the last to consider, unless such skills cannot be found among South African citizen/permanent resident. It is a common practice in the whole world.

What is BEE

At middle management level, more and more white South Africans are trying to emmigrate to European countries, such as Portugal, UK, Ireland, or Austrualia, Canada, etc. I guess more senior executives tend to have a second passport of developed countries, anyway.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

unfortunately BBBEE candidates are given priorities for most of the jobs. But there is a real shortage of skill in the critical skills areas. So you will still get a job if you have the skill. Most companies have projects on hold because they just cant find someone with the right level of skill. Thats where foreigners come in. But looking for a job in SA is not for the faint hearted. Be prepared to be rejected for being a foreigner - but the trick is you keep looking


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> From what I heard from our HR, according to BBBEE and gender equaility, other things equal, the order of priority for hiring is:
> 
> Black female > Black male > Colored female > Colored male > White female > White male.
> 
> ...



It is not common practice across the whole world especially the way it is handled in SA. It assumes blacks are incompetent. It would work if blacks were a minority which clearly isn't the case in SA


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

nmushambi said:


> It is not common practice across the whole world especially the way it is handled in SA. It assumes blacks are incompetent. It would work if blacks were a minority which clearly isn't the case in SA


It is a much bigger issue to discus, which requires a different platform from this one.


----------

